# Texaco US Fleet 1966-1990



## EngineerSon (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking for folks that may have sailed with my dad. He was with Texaco and sailed 2nd or 3rd assistant engineer. If anyone knew him it would be great to have a shout out.

Thanks alot.


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

What was his name?


----------



## EngineerSon (Mar 7, 2012)

*Sorry...*

Don't know how I missed that. His name was Robert E. Beatty


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

I was with Texaco UK but knew a few of the guys from the US fleet. Unfortunately, not your dad.


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

EngineerSon said:


> Looking for folks that may have sailed with my dad. He was with Texaco and sailed 2nd or 3rd assistant engineer. If anyone knew him it would be great to have a shout out.
> 
> Thanks alot.











Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------

